# Strange things happening



## Badger (Feb 5, 2005)

Hi Ruth or anyone

I had my embryo transfer 18 days ago. I had strong pregnancy symptoms from day 10 after transfer - swollen painful breasts and nausea. I have done 3 pregnancy tests all positive. Today I have had definite AF type symptoms, a very gurgley uterus and I have just noticed I am losing a creamy white discharge.

I have just checked the calender and I would usually be having my period about now.

Does anyone know what this could be/mean ?

I have my first scan booked for 5th April.

Trying not to worry, but you know what it's like.

Thanks

Heidi


----------



## Badger (Feb 5, 2005)

Panic over, I just did a search on this site ( should have done that first ) and apparently it is a perfectly normal symptom of pregnancy.

I can't wait until the time that I don't panic over every little thing. 

Heidi x

This site is so totally brilliant.


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

The time when you won't panic over everything is normally when the little angel leaves home at the age of 18!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Ruth


----------

